# Looking for E. tenellus



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Even if you can spare only 1-2 plants I'd be glad.

Let me know.

--Nikolay


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

Check out the plant club in Dallas. Their are a lot of good people in that group that may be able to help you out.

Oops, I just noticed that you posted this in their part of the forum.

Sorry, about that.

big D


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

haha... niko is the vp! . Niko I have the micro variety but it isn't looking too hot right now. If you can wait I should be able to send it to you np.

David


----------



## jcolletteiii (Jan 30, 2005)

I just got some in today from Marcus Russo at aquatic-store.com, and I am truly disappointed. The plants, if you want to call them that, were just root strands with some yellow buds. The bag had some junk plants thrown in for filler. I ordered 5. I got maybe 2 good ones. Never ordering from them again.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Jcolletteiii,

I believe that all online stores are more or less inconsistent. You may get great plants, trash, or a mix of the two. That is why I prefer to deal with other hobyists.

--Nikolay


----------



## jcolletteiii (Jan 30, 2005)

Yeah, I think the online route for greens is done for me. NEAPS is in my area, so if I need anything in future, I will try that route. Fortunately, My tank is only 29 gal, and half of the planting space is reserved for the E. tenellus - so I really won't be needing all that much more plant material - if the plants I received make it.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Nikolay!!

You know just to write me when you need something.

Mail me your address off list.

Ben


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I have a few e. tellenus narrow red to get rid of.


----------

